# what type of rhom is this?



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

i dont know much about rhoms but i do know there are several types ie. xingu, highback, etc. anyone know what type of rhom this is... http://rds.yahoo.com/S=2766679/K=highback+.../s_rhombeus.php


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

the one on the right is a pervian highback i think
and the other maybe a xingu or a diamond


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

A rhom is a rhom, with geological variances. Left looks Xingu-ish, right, who knows? Brazilian maybe.









*Moved to piranha species ID*


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

not trying to pry but arnt some types of rhoms worth more than others? or is it just the size?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> A rhom is a rhom


 I totally agree with that statement :nod:


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

do different "species" rhoms grow into a different body shape? or do they all kinda of grow into a general shape. what i mean is (if you click the link that i've posted) i like the shape of the rhom on the right thats why i wanted to know the type. but if they all generally grow into that shape then it wont matter. i know it depends on genetics but i wanted to know if the "type" of rhoms affected their body shapes?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It's effected by diet, type of water, and genes. They all (full grown) adult have some slight body variation, but they *ALL* have the red eyes at certain time of their life.


----------

